

HTTPie v0.9.0 (cURL replacement) adds client SSL certificate support, etc. - jkbr
https://github.com/jakubroztocil/httpie/releases/tag/0.9.0

======
quotemstr
I see no reason to ditch cURL.

~~~
1stranger
Your loss.

